# Flickr



## vroom_skies (Aug 19, 2008)

I thought there was a thread like this, but I couldn't find it.
Anyways, I just got around to joining flickr and have no friends lol.

So I was wondering who here uses it?
Find me under:
vroom_skies@hotmail.com

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Punk (Aug 19, 2008)

I tried it but never liked it...

All my pictures are on Panoramio.com (*album*).

I just found a cool photography community called *Photospot*, still very small but has a lot of potential, if you want to check it out, links *here*.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been meaning to get into using it, I sent you a friend request.


----------



## MBGraphics (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's mine! 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mb-photography/


----------



## vroom_skies (Aug 20, 2008)

Added


----------



## Jet (Dec 20, 2008)

You can find me here:

http://flickr.com/photos/levitening/

Maybe we could make this a "Post Your Flickr Account" thread?


----------



## MBGraphics (Dec 20, 2008)

I dont even use my Flickr anymore 
since ive gotten my smugmug I havnt touched it, haha
www.m-b-photography.smugmug.com
thats what I use now


----------



## Ben (Dec 20, 2008)

Me


----------



## rcpilot_971 (Dec 31, 2008)

mine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rcpilot_971pictures/


----------



## Geoff (Dec 31, 2008)

SmugMug looks awesome, I'm trying to sign up but it looks like they are having some issues now.

If anyone wants to sign up, you can get 50% off by using the discount code: *yahoo*


----------



## MBGraphics (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes OMEGA, they are having problems right now, i'll drop a note on here when i notice it's back up an running for ya 

I didnt know about the yahoo one, i used Flickr and it also gave me 50% off my first year 

It's a great site though, you will really like it (especially if your very organized)


----------



## Geoff (Dec 31, 2008)

I was looking at getting the Power account for $30/yr. with the discount.  I would really like the option to sell my photos online, but even $75/yr. is a lot of money.  What one do you have?


----------



## MBGraphics (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the Power account, I too would love to be able to sell them but im not going to pay 150 a year just for that..


----------



## Geoff (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, maybe if I ever go pro I'll do that, of course now if I got the pro account no one would buy anything.


----------



## MBGraphics (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok OMEGA, the site is back up and running.
I wouldnt doubt yourself bud, you have some great shots and you keep gettin better


----------



## Geoff (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks, here is my SmugMug 

http://photographybygeoff.smugmug.com/


----------



## MBGraphics (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks great bud 
(may I suggest centering the slideshow though?)

This is what I have in my CSS box:

#bioBox .photo {
display: none;
}

#userBio {
text-align: center !important;
}



#navcontainer ul {
    margin: 0;
    padding: 0;
    list-style-type: none;
    text-align: center;
}

#navcontainer ul li { 
    display: inline; 
}

#navcontainer ul li a {
    text-decoration:none;
    padding: .4em 1em;
    color: #fff;
    background-color: #000;
}

#navcontainer ul li a:hover {
    color: #000000;
    background-color: #C0C0C0;
} 




/* hides your name (including any 's) */
#userName {
display: none;
}


/* hides the word home */
#userHome {
display: none;
}


.gallery_6711763 .pageNav {
display: none;
}



Now, that will make the navbar have the look and feel of mine, but you can change the stuff around. It also removes where "photographybygeoff's Home"

Here is a great site to help you out with customizing though :
http://www.dgrin.com/

and here's a link for navbar stuff:
http://dgrin.smugmug.com/gallery/1932803

look towards the bottom and you will see "make it look pretty!!" I believe thats what your lookin for 


Good luck man! dont be affraid to ask questions though 


EDIT:
this code:

#userBio {
text-align: center !important;
}

centers your slideshow (it's already included in the coding i listed above, it's the second one)


----------



## Geoff (Jan 2, 2009)

MBGraphics said:


> Looks great bud
> (may I suggest centering the slideshow though?)
> 
> This is what I have in my CSS box:
> ...


Excellent, thanks!  I've been reading up on dgrin for several hours already, lol.  I already removed the links and most of the footer on the bottom, there's so much you can do with SmugMug it's amazing!


----------



## MBGraphics (Jan 2, 2009)

Haha, yeah there is so much I want to do to mine. I would LOVE to make my own really nice lookin customized NavBar, but i SUCK at coding things, so I gave up on it 

I figured out how to do it, but it took so long, and I got the size of it wrong so i have to redu the whole thing an just havnt gotten around to it..haha


----------



## Geoff (Jan 2, 2009)

I decided to register a domain, so here's my new site: www.photosbygeoff.com

Only costs $9.99/yr. at godaddy.com


----------



## TFT (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good and professional Geoff  don't forget to fix your redeye in the pic in the guestbook before someone leaves a comment


----------



## Geoff (Jan 2, 2009)

haha, thanks, that photo was taken by one of my friends on their cell phone.  I'll try to get a better pic up soon 

By the way, the banner at the top and the whole guestbook page are just something I threw together in about 10 minutes, just so I had something.  I'm going to continue working on it for a while.


----------



## TFT (Jan 2, 2009)

You and a few others seem to have a natural inclination when it comes to viewing the best shot. I realised now that no matter how good the camera is, if it's in the wrong hands then the photo will never be better than "average".
Me, I think I'm a "holiday snapper" at best, but I enjoy it.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 2, 2009)

TFT said:


> You and a few others seem to have a natural inclination when it comes to viewing the best shot. I realised now that no matter how good the camera is, if it's in the wrong hands then the photo will never be better than "average".
> Me, I think I'm a "holiday snapper" at best, but I enjoy it.


Exactly, some people have the best of the best but no skills at all and it doesn't look much better then your better then average user using a P&S camera.

BTW, I fixed the picture.


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's mine 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramodkk/


----------



## Calibretto (Mar 14, 2009)

Is Flickr better than PhotoBucket? If so, I might switch to Flickr.


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 14, 2009)

I have both. I see Flickr as a more professional way to share your work.


----------



## Calibretto (Mar 14, 2009)

Fair enough. Here's mine 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cra1gll0yd/


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 14, 2009)

Again, very nice pictures man! 

Love the scenes


----------

